# Kjaer operato in artroscopia.



## admin (2 Dicembre 2021)

Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.


Ora si fa durissima. Era il nostro pilastro.


----------



## Djici (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.


A gennaio serve fare uno sforzo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

eh lo sapevo...
prima mediaset dice tutto ok, quindi temo il peggio, poi un utente ricorda che se ci sono danni ai legamenti lo sai subito quindi la società lo avrebbe già comunicato... ed a questo punto era scontato..........
ma porc..............


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Dicembre 2021)

Tempistiche ?


----------



## Simo98 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Ma dire quale legamento ha subito l'intervento?!
Con Tomori e Bennacer nei comunicati a momenti fanno un trattato di anatomia e adesso non dico una cosa fondamentale


----------



## 4-3-3 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.


Solito comunicato incomprensibile e incompleto... Quale legamento? Comunque sta fuori minimo 4 mesi


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.


Ma è il collaterale oppure il crociato? Da profano non capisco


----------



## Kaw (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.


Detta così si capisce poco, penso che dopo l'intervento di domani comunicheranno qualcosa sulle tempistiche


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Dicembre 2021)

ma perché sempre sta reticenza e sti giri di parole nella comunicazione sugli infortuni? amh


----------



## Simo98 (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## DavMilan (2 Dicembre 2021)

Probabilmente domani mentre operano valutano per bene il danno, ora non si sbilanciano.


----------



## bmb (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.


Però specificassero qualcosa. Perché col collaterale a fine gennaio lo rivediamo, mentre col crociato non lo rivediamo più.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.



*Leggete, quotate e parlate solo delle news presenti qui su. *


----------



## kipstar (2 Dicembre 2021)

allora. bruttissima tegola.....bruttissima. 
mi conforta che tomo e alessio insieme hanno fatto sempre buone partite. kalulu può fare il centrale ma non è il massimo. Gabbia spesso si fa ammonire.....

spero che a gennaio possa esserci l'occasione di prendere un difensore centrale nuovo.....


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.


danno legamento può vuol dire 300 cose. Fa che sia il collaterale


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Dicembre 2021)

Abbiamo finito.

Ora diventa difficile pure il quarto posto, speriamo non arrivi nemmeno un mal di pancia a Tomori.

A gennaio non serve un tappabuchi, a gennaio serve un top nel ruolo, Bremer potrebbe andarmi bene. Un infortunio del genere all'età di Kjaer è impossibile da recuperare al 100%, quindi se la società non sborsa per prendere un top nel ruolo è veramente ridicolo.

Solo a pensare a Romagnoli col Liverpool..........


----------



## Swaitak (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato Milan:"La risonanza e la valutazione specialistica a cui è stato ottoposto hanno confermato la necessità di una artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per riparare il danno legamentoso. L’intervento verrà effettuato domani”.


al momento abbiamo un problema enorme


----------

